# Arbors



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 4, 2017)

Finished these today.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I made these ISO30 arbors for my face mill and boring head.

It is made out of EN36b so I can harden it. Wil send it for heat treatment next week and grind the to final size on the face side of the face mill arbor with my TPG,wich I build.I copied the patern of  the brilliant man Mark f's idea with a few tweaks to suit my lathe.I will ost pictures of that to sometime.THANKS MARK.

I will send final product pictures when I get the arbors back.For those who does not know.....it looks like I finally sorted out my posting of pictures problem.


----------



## dlane (Nov 4, 2017)

Looks good, you didn't no stinkin tapatalk did ya


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 4, 2017)

Problem solved. Did not use tapatalk.The wife helped


----------



## Mark_f (Nov 4, 2017)

I would love to see photos of your TPG.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 5, 2017)

mark_f said:


> I would love to see photos of your TPG.



I would post as soon as I can get a chance. Just very busy at the moment with lots of work that came in. I must keep the customers happy  you know. Thanks for your interest


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 5, 2017)

very nice work Suzuki4evr!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Nov 5, 2017)

Thanks .I like making my own tooling and save a lot of money.


----------

